# 2015 Q4 and 2016 Q1 Pay - Full Disclosure



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm posting my earnings spreadsheets so people can take a look at the impact of the rate cuts.

For me, it hasn't made a difference on an objective basis, yet. Before the rate cuts (and excluding the Thanksgiving / Christmas Holiday Season) I was making $17 to $23/hour. After the rate cuts and holiday I'm making $17 to $21/hour and I've been able to make more per week than I was prior to the rate cuts and holidays.

In fact, I've been able to actively get rides in my county (which was devoid of riders often prior to the rate cuts) during more hours, resulting in me driving more but at the same effective hourly rate as I was getting when working primarily peak hours before the rate cuts.

It is counterintuitive, I don't know if it will last, but setting aside emotion I can say that the rate cuts haven't hurt me and have actually enabled me to make more in a week than before.

If you've got similar objective data, feel free to share it!


2015 Q4
Static Web Page
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16h7alNK2CjlxfjYrJI2OISfhxVK5Y3D2qPyT2nMZkCg/pubhtml

View Only Google Sheet (for formula inspection or make a copy to modify)
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16h7alNK2CjlxfjYrJI2OISfhxVK5Y3D2qPyT2nMZkCg/edit?usp=sharing


2016 Q1
Static Web Page
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1A8tdZKTIUDszGgYyysw7qV6wVILJEOkylq5LMj5t8VE/pubhtml

View Only Google Sheet (for formula inspection or make a copy to modify)
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1A8tdZKTIUDszGgYyysw7qV6wVILJEOkylq5LMj5t8VE/edit?usp=sharing



I track all of my mileage, hours, and expense data in a very detailed fashion. I can share a template sheet that you can copy if you're interested in doing the same.

Updated 2016-03-17: Added a Depreciation Worksheet for those interested in calculating it. Added a Variable Costs sheet for tracking gasoline, oil, and tire costs (you can also add other rows into the total formula if you want to add additional costs, such as a repair budget for an unreliable vehicle). Added additional conditional formatting to show high and low hourly and per mile pay rates. Published the Google Sheet links for those wishing to copy the sheet or inspect the formulas. Subtracted variable costs, tolls, and depreciation from pay calculations.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Here are a couple points that I'd like to clarify about the data in the sheet:


Earnings in the Sheets
These numbers are the "take home" numbers from Lyft and Uber after all commissions and fees, but including payouts for tolls
My actual tolls are listed in the sheet

Commission Rate
I'm at 20%

Driving Area
I live on the boarder of the NJ Shore and Non-Shore areas
I drive a mix of the two, hard to say which I get more of; there are way too many drivers in the Shore area lately so I've been mostly staying in the Non-Shore area

Rates
Prior to Cuts in January, 2016

Shore: $2/mile, $8.60 min fare
Non-Shore: $1.10/mile, $5.60 min fare

After Cuts
Shore: $1.65/mile
Non-Shore: $0.85/mile


I have one caveat which is that I did not subtract my actual tolls from the earnings when computing ANY of the per hour or per mile rates. I should make that correction; however, for comparison purposes of pre-rate cut to post-rate cut it probably won't matter much as the tolls were left in in both calculations and should average out to be about the same impact on both numbers.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

I updated the sheet today with a set of changes listed at the bottom of the original post.

I also published the Google Sheets if anyone wants to inspect the formulas or make a copy and change all the values to their own.

Ask questions if you've got them.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Undermensch said:


> I updated the sheet today with a set of changes listed at the bottom of the original post.
> 
> I also published the Google Sheets if anyone wants to inspect the formulas or make a copy and change all the values to their own.
> 
> Ask questions if you've got them.


I just barely glanced at it, but I do have a question. Why do you have mileage AND depreciation columns? If you're using the IRS number (which you appear to be) depreciation is included. If you don't think the IRS number is accurate, and you're adding depreciation back in, why not just figure out what your total cost per mile is and use that?

I guess why have both listed is my overall question?

Going back to your post in the other thread, I would think a lot of what's helping you, assuming you are correct about making the same--sounds like you've become more efficient. But as I said, haven't looked at your numbers that closely yet.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Undermensch said:


> I updated the sheet today with a set of changes listed at the bottom of the original post.
> 
> I also published the Google Sheets if anyone wants to inspect the formulas or make a copy and change all the values to their own.
> 
> Ask questions if you've got them.


Oh, also, just scrolled down...where are you getting the "employee equivalent hourly rate"? I would argue it would be lower, since you have NO benefits with Uber. How much are you taking off your uber pay for workmen's comp, unemployment insurance, etc.? The fact that if your car is damaged, you have NO uber income?

This doesn't have anything to do with the question you were answering as far as pay going up/down since the cuts, but I am interested to hear your reasoning.

BTW I have a similar spreadsheet. Not about to post it though, as the numbers would make it very easy for Uber to spot me if they haven't already.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I just barely glanced at it, but I do have a question. Why do you have mileage AND depreciation columns? If you're using the IRS number (which you appear to be) depreciation is included. If you don't think the IRS number is accurate, and you're adding depreciation back in, why not just figure out what your total cost per mile is and use that?
> 
> I guess why have both listed is my overall question?
> 
> Going back to your post in the other thread, I would think a lot of what's helping you, assuming you are correct about making the same--sounds like you've become more efficient. But as I said, haven't looked at your numbers that closely yet.


Hi Fuzzyelvis,

That's actually a great question.

I'm counting things two different ways, but not double counting:


Net Revenue for IRS Tax Purposes
This is used solely to compute the taxable earnings columns
This tells me how many dollars I may have to pay tax on
For 2015 you can see this was around -$500 and for 2016 it's sitting around +$26 so far
On a tax basis, I'm losing money, which is great

Actual Costs to Me
I've got the actual cost I pay for gas, oil, tires, and the unrealized depreciation cost as well
This is the value that actual comes out of the my earnings
This allows me to compute how much I'm earning after I pay my real costs


So, yes, they both count the same thing, but one is using the IRS allowed rate to determine tax liability and the other is to determine how much I'm actually spending and earning. The two are not added together.

You'll notice that the IRS rate is ridiculously high compared to my actual expenses, but that's because the IRS standard deduction is designed to cover the average car (including trucks and other less efficient, more costly, or more maintenance intensive vehicles) and not my exceptional case of high efficiency, high reliability, and low remaining value in the car. That's most of the reason why I can make money at driving UberX: the standard deduction shields more of my earnings from tax than is necessary for my situation.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Oh, also, just scrolled down...where are you getting the "employee equivalent hourly rate"? I would argue it would be lower, since you have NO benefits with Uber. How much are you taking off your uber pay for workmen's comp, unemployment insurance, etc.? The fact that if your car is damaged, you have NO uber income?
> 
> This doesn't have anything to do with the question you were answering as far as pay going up/down since the cuts, but I am interested to hear your reasoning.
> 
> BTW I have a similar spreadsheet. Not about to post it though, as the numbers would make it very easy for Uber to spot me if they haven't already.


Hi Fuzzyelvis,

The employee equivalent hourly rate is my profit rate multiplied by my tax rate (since I'm not paying any taxes). This is the equivalent gross rate that I'd need to get as an employee in order to take home the same amount per hour after taxes.

If someone told you "I'll pay you $20/hour" they are not including benefits for free, benefits are deducted. So the hourly rate quoted is not impacted by that. If you wanted benefits at your employer you'd pay for them out of that $20/hour just as you would if you wanted to buy them on your own with your Uber earnings.

I don't pay for workmen's comp, unemployment insurance, or any other benefits. I don't need any of those from Uber as Uber is not my primary income source. I would cost more to an employer if they paid for those benefits but it wouldn't change the equivalent hourly rate that I'd need in order to get the same take home pay.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Undermensch said:


> Hi Fuzzyelvis,
> 
> That's actually a great question.
> 
> ...


Ok, makes sense. I actually just went back and downloaded the second version with the formulas. Makes it easier to figure out what you're doing once you have those (assuming you know Excel).


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Undermensch said:


> Hi Fuzzyelvis,
> 
> The employee equivalent hourly rate is my profit rate multiplied by my tax rate (since I'm not paying any taxes). This is the equivalent gross rate that I'd need to get as an employee in order to take home the same amount per hour after taxes.
> 
> ...


Well first off, you are paying for them through your employer. They are figuring those in when deciding what to pay. Without them, they could pay you more (whether they would is another discussion). This is whether they're benefits they HAVE to provide, or ones they choose to.

I understand what you're saying, but if you have an accident, you won't be covered by workmen's comp. That means even with medical insurance from your regular job (I have this too) that you'll pay a portion (20%, deductible, whatever). Plus you won't be able to work for uber, so unlike ANOTHER part time job (Mcdonald's, say) you won't be able to take a rental car to work and not lose income, even if you're NOT injured. Even delivering pizza, I can use a rental car, but not for Uber. If you are badly injured and don't have disability insurance (short and long term) you are really screwed. Sick time will not last indefinitely at most jobs.

This may not "matter" if you don't need the money and have great benefits, but for a full time person it's a big issue because the benefits you have from a regular job are not there, and if they need the part time income, they are still impacted. In fact, if they are badly injured and can't work at all, they are immediately screwed.

Another point (sorry this is a bit rambling, I'm adding things as they occur to me) is that benefits paid for through your employer are often cheaper (because they get a cheaper group rate as well as paying part of it) than if you buy them on your own. Think of how expensive it is to COBRA over benefits when you leave a job. My health insurance costs me about $70 a month at my job. To buy the same insurance on the open market would be about $800. So it's not the same as buying them "through your Uber earnings".

I think some monetary value has to be placed on the risk being taken, which exists even if you don't need the money as an accident can still impact you, and also it's unfair to say those things don't matter because they don't affect ME. This is one reason people think it is no big deal if we don't make decent money, because we're all doing this "on the side" anyway.

That's the same argument made in the 60s to my mother for why she was getting paid half what the men were in the factory she was working. The men had "families to support" as opposed to (supposedly--my mother was a single mom btw) the women who were doing it for "pin money." That was a specious argument then, and it is now.

IMNSHO


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your data and spreadsheet, Undermensch. It is all very interesting and also very similar to what I have been doing since 2014 in Excel. If you don't mind my asking, I am curious as to why within the "Variable Costs & Tax Rates" worksheet you state FICA and Medicare as 6.2% and 1.45%, respectively. Since any earnings in excess of expenses will be considered by the IRS to be self-employment income (reported on Schedule C), you will be required to pay both sides (employee and employer) for an effective rate of 12.4% and 2.9% (15.3% total), respectively. This is true even if you were ultimately to have no income tax liability, although the employer side contribution (7.65% total) would be a deductible expense for income tax purposes if you did. So, unless I am missing something (and I probably am... lol), don't you want to have FICA stated as 12.4% and Medicare as 2.9% of earnings?


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

I have a feeling you are not going to get the most response on this post since you have covered all bases...

I am slacking on mine, but it is all logged in on my iphone notes and all I have to do is transfer all numbers to the excel spreadsheet...

Great job on the record keeping!!!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm posting my earnings spreadsheets so people can take a look at the impact of the rate cuts.
> 
> ...


You went to a lot of work. Thanks for the work - it vindicates me for reaching my own conclusions.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Friendly Jack said:


> Thank you for sharing your data and spreadsheet, Undermensch. It is all very interesting and also very similar to what I have been doing since 2014 in Excel. If you don't mind my asking, I am curious as to why within the "Variable Costs & Tax Rates" worksheet you state FICA and Medicare as 6.2% and 1.45%, respectively. Since any earnings in excess of expenses will be considered by the IRS to be self-employment income (reported on Schedule C), you will be required to pay both sides (employee and employer) for an effective rate of 12.4% and 2.9% (15.3% total), respectively. This is true even if you were ultimately to have no income tax liability, although the employer side contribution (7.65% total) would be a deductible expense for income tax purposes if you did. So, unless I am missing something (and I probably am... lol), don't you want to have FICA stated as 12.4% and Medicare as 2.9% of earnings?


The comparison I'm making there is to answer the question "Assuming I continue to make a loss (or near loss) driving Uber, if someone offered me a job tomorrow and told me they'd pay me $X/hour, what would $X have to be in order for it to be more take home pay than I get from Uber?".

If you got offered a job tomorrow, as an employee (not a contractor), you'd only pay the rates that I listed. Those are the percentages that would come out of your hourly earnings.

Others might want to make a different comparison. Such as if they were offered a contract position instead, they would want to remove both parts of FICA and Medicare as you suggested (and they'd subsequently need to be offered more per hour for it to beat Uber when operating near a loss).


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

USArmy31B30 said:


> I have a feeling you are not going to get the most response on this post since you have covered all bases...
> 
> I am slacking on mine, but it is all logged in on my iphone notes and all I have to do is transfer all numbers to the excel spreadsheet...
> 
> Great job on the record keeping!!!


Thank you! Yeah, details tend to stop arguers in their tracks 

I would really suggest using Google Sheets instead of Excel. You can copy my sheet and use it as a template on Google Sheets.

When you use GS it's saved on the cloud and you can view/edit it on your phone, laptop, desktop, etc and never have to worry about having a computer stolen or a hard drive crashing, causing you to lose the sheet.


----------



## Tony Neo (Oct 25, 2015)

I am trying to see if your pay stats can shed lights on Uber's claim that drivers are making more money now than before. My feeling is telling me no. I feel like drivers have to work harder than before just to get similar amount of pay. You appear to be driving a lot less this year than last year. If the time and miles spent are closer than it would be better comparison. Base on estimate, we are losing probably $1 an hour compare to last year's rate.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Tony Neo said:


> I am trying to see if your pay stats can shed lights on Uber's claim that drivers are making more money now than before. My feeling is telling me no. I feel like drivers have to work harder than before just to get similar amount of pay. You appear to be driving a lot less this year than last year. If the time and miles spent are closer than it would be better comparison. Base on estimate, we are losing probably $1 an hour compare to last year's rate.


I don't care much about the earnings per hour because I drive during "time" that I would otherwise not be earning anything (after work, on weekends - and in my circumstance I would not take a 'job' during those times because I must have the flexibility to drop everything and do my 'real' work). I've been shocked to find that I am making more now than last year. Some unmeasurable part of that is because when I'm driving now, I am in contact with other drivers through an app and we talk, making the whole thing a lot more "social". https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-is-causing-increased-utilization-for-me.66903/


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Tony Neo said:


> I am trying to see if your pay stats can shed lights on Uber's claim that drivers are making more money now than before. My feeling is telling me no. I feel like drivers have to work harder than before just to get similar amount of pay. You appear to be driving a lot less this year than last year. If the time and miles spent are closer than it would be better comparison. Base on estimate, we are losing probably $1 an hour compare to last year's rate.


Yes I agree that other factors come into play.

Regarding not driving as much... Wouldn't that be easier on me? Last fall I only made $300-400 on non-holiday week. I should update the sheet since 6 of the last 7 weeks where I had adequate hours to drive earned me over $500 with two over $700. I even managed to get over $400 in one week with only 10 hours driven, which involved a lot of luck.

One telling stat is that my tolls paid (primarily from airport trips and NYC trips) was 5.9% last year while it's only 4.1% this year. I thought I wasn't getting as many NYC rides and that stat does indicate that to be the case. Those rides are nice because they can be a big shot of cash but they also usually involve a deadhead home for me which limits the hourly average that they can contribute.

I also used to sit in one of the popular towns on Saturday night until I got a ride. I gave up on that. I never stay there, or anywhere, anymore. I always head towards home if I don't get anything. I almost never make it home without getting a good ride.

In summary, yes, it's not a single variable experiment. My latest results show only a $0.29/hour difference from last year to this year though.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> Yes I agree that other factors come into play.
> 
> Regarding not driving as much... Wouldn't that be easier on me? Last fall I only made $300-400 on non-holiday weekends. I should update the sheet since 6 of the last 7 weeks where I had adequate hours to drive earned me over $500 with two over $700. I even managed to get over $400 in one week with only 10 hours driven, which involved a lot of luck.
> 
> ...


In this market (CLE) Uber has implemented the 'next ride' feature - so when there is a destination entered for a trip, Uber will line up the driver's next ride before they even end the current one. This has been a game changer for me in driving efficiency - eliminating dead miles during busy times - and even sometimes during not-so-busy times.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> In this market (CLE) Uber has implemented the 'next ride' feature - so when there is a destination entered for a trip, Uber will line up the driver's next ride before they even end the current one. This has been a game changer for me in driving efficiency - eliminating dead miles during busy times - and even sometimes during not-so-busy times.


Yeah, we got that feature here too towards the end of 2015. It helped in some ways and hurt in others. They show you very little info about that next ping... sometimes it's a loser and it keeps you from returning to a prime market. If I want to get back to the prime market I have to skip the stacked request.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> Yeah, we got that feature here too towards the end of 2015. It helped in some ways and hurt in others. They show you very little info about that next ping... sometimes it's a loser and it keeps you from returning to a prime market. If I want to get back to the prime market I have to skip the stacked request.


That's kind of the 'beauty' of the stacked request -you can take it or leave it. It makes sense to ignore it if you're chasing markets as you do... me, I don't care so much about that: every mile I drive 'empty' cuts my 'paid mile' earnings in half. Doing stacked ride - for me - is like getting paid a 2.x surge on an non-surge ride instead of driving somewhere to catch a 2.x surge. And doing back-to-back-toback min fare rides pays a much higher overall rate per mile than doing a longer ride.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

He has it all figured out guys! Using your own vehicle and gas at 1970 cab rates  What's not to like?


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's kind of the 'beauty' of the stacked request -you can take it or leave it. It makes sense to ignore it if you're chasing markets as you do... me, I don't care so much about that: every mile I drive 'empty' cuts my 'paid mile' earnings in half. Doing stacked ride - for me - is like getting paid a 2.x surge on an non-surge ride instead of driving somewhere to catch a 2.x surge. And doing back-to-back-toback min fare rides pays a much higher overall rate per mile than doing a longer ride.


That probably works well in dense markets. I'm in a mixed rural/suburban/bar-hotspot area. Drop offs tend to be in the rural/suburban area and the stacked pings I get in there might be 10 minutes away for a min fare (never surges) while returning to the hotspot takes 20 minutes and tends to give a much bigger fare with the possibility of surge. Granted, I only ignore them when it's getting towards prime time. Otherwise I'll take them.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> He has it all figured out guys! Using your own vehicle and gas at 1970 cab rates  What's not to like?


I make no such claim.

The numbers are for you to take or leave. If $18/hour after expenses (and no taxes since I'm operating at a tax loss) is less than you could get, for the same flexibility, then by all means take it and stop posting here!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> That probably works well in dense markets. I'm in a mixed rural/suburban/bar-hotspot area. Drop offs tend to be in the rural/suburban area and the stacked pings I get in there might be 10 minutes away for a min fare (never surges) while returning to the hotspot takes 20 minutes and tends to give a much bigger fare with the possibility of surge. Granted, I only ignore them when it's getting towards prime time. Otherwise I'll take them.


One of the things I was concerned about with stacked requests was getting 'screwed' out of surges... but a couple of weeks ago I was able to verify that if there is a surge going on, the stacked ping does come through on surge (thankfully). You're right - it probably does do much for you if you're not in a densely populated area. Here in CLE, it really works well: I've never had a stacked request more than 1.5 miles from my drop-off.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> He has it all figured out guys! Using your own vehicle and gas at 1970 cab rates  What's not to like?


really? Because you don't see the results some are able to get, then it can't possibly work for others?


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

You guys aren't making the money that you think you are and rates have been cut several times. I know I'm a negative ninny, but I'm also realistic.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> You guys aren't making the money that you think you are and rates have been cut several times. I know I'm a negative ninny, but I'm also realistic.


That's definitely an opinion one could have.

Me? I don't argue. I just look at the numbers in excruciating detail in my spreadsheets and they show that I'm doing fine.

Not once has anyone disputed the value in a single cell in my sheets (which I posted publicly). If you want the building to crumble you've got to start with one brick.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> You guys aren't making the money that you think you are and rates have been cut several times. I know I'm a negative ninny, but I'm also realistic.


Another clairvoyant heard from who knows what other people [that he doesn't know, has never met and knows nothing about] are doing.

Got news for you: I know exactly what I am making - and what I am spending.
(Frankly, it's a pretty stupid and poor return on investment - but I have my own reasons for continuing to drive TNC. And in the end, even though I'll do little more than break even on my ROI, that's my choice... one I make for cash-flow and tax purposes).

I have no problem with people sharing their opinion of what they themself are earning and spending - 
but have little patience for those who, with an air of authority, tell other drivers (who have the facts to back them up) that they know better.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

It does seem clear:

If you own a vehicle that's 8+ years old, gets 40+ mpg and you live in an area where gas is $2/gallon, then Rideshare Driving may net you a yearly income that makes life almost tolerable.

The only problem is that it would appear OP's annualized income is only two-thirds of what New Jersey's median income is for a one-earner household:

https://www.justice.gov/ust/eo/bapcpa/20160501/bci_data/median_income_table.htm

(NJ's median income for one earner is $61,000 a year. Even assuming true OP's dubious claim that his income is equivalent to an employee making $22/hr, he's still only looking at $44,000 a year. Without benefits or retirement or even paying into Social Security so he can get SS benefits when he's elderly.)


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Which is why after only a week and a half doing this I believe that the only way to make it worthwhile is to drive part-time in the following ways:

- Hourly guarantee with one ride per hour, accepting and then ignoring pings to keep acceptance rate up (don't know if this works on Uber). A requirement of two rides per hour will not cut it.
- If you happen to be in an area with regular surges and have some free time, check the app regularly to see if you can get a surge ping.

Anything else, such as full-time driving, is basically ruining your car for less than minimum wage.

For example, with this week's hourly $25 guarantee that spans two hours twice a weekday, (because I won't drive at night) I can keep the app open, take one rider toward the end of the first hour, one rider at the beginning of the second hour, then head home.

I usually spend no more than 30 minutes total working those two hours. I'll have the app open from 8:10 AM through 9:50 AM and will give two rides somewhere around 8:45 and 9:05 or so. If they're coming from a hotel I won't follow it up since they're probably making a long airport run and for the hourly guarantees I want short runs.

Since I'm on 25% commission (Lyft), I'm making $18.75 *2 = $37.50 for 30 minutes of work which equals $75/day, working one hour total that day, which is *$75/hour*. Now THAT is the kind of return I'm looking for.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> It does seem clear:
> 
> If you own a vehicle that's 8+ years old, gets 40+ mpg and you live in an area where gas is $2/gallon, then Rideshare Driving may net you a yearly income that makes life almost tolerable.
> 
> ...


$22/hour is great for people working at many jobs in my area. Lots of people are making less than the median... exactly half of the state's active workforce, in fact.

I don't like that no social security is paid for anyone driving as a primary job. You are right that they then fail to accrue retirement benefits and that's a HUGE loss. For me, I'm glad I don't pay it because I'm already paying it at my primary job.

I do think Uber is running a risk that the IRS is going to dig into whether they set their rates such that there is little to no taxable income for most drivers. That could be a big problem for them down the road. The IRS usually looks the other way until a few billion dollars are on the line.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

I will say the difference between the IRS mileage deduction and actual expense for gas is a good one if you want to carry a loss from your driving over to another business or to other income.

Though it's sad and very telling that a Rideshare driving job is really best for generating a yearly loss LOL


----------

